# Who made WORLD FLYER STREAMLINED? (with electric horn)



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey trike chaps -

Please can you tell me who made this WORLD FLYER STREAMLINED? (with electric horn)

I can see it in a 1937 toy retailer catalogue, but it doesn't say the manufacturer. 

Lots of identifiable features, but I've not seen them on another trike before

thanks for your help, 
Colin


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 24, 2015)

I believe this one was made by Junior Toy Co. Belknap may have sold them under a different model name like World Flyer but Junior Toy called them the Sky Line models. Take a look at the photos on this page particularly a couple near the bottom: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/junior_toy_co.php

BTW, thank you for posting these photos. I bought an old metal streamlined trike seat years ago and wasn't sure what model it came off of. Now I know because the design is identical to the seat on your tricycle.

Dave


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 24, 2015)

I've seen a few really neat tricycles  posted here, but that has gotta one of the coolest!


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for that Dave. Much appreciated. I looked through every item on tricyclefetish but still managed to miss it! 
It looks to me like this body with the vent on the front is from c1937 and the more familiar type of sky king came in around 1938, with a 'nose' on the front. The common repro sky kings with rear fenders seem to be a mixture of the two body styles. There certainly seem to be a lot of variations of sky king, I suppose every manufacturer bringing them out to capitalise on their popularity as soon as the first ones went on sale.
I wonder who brought out the first streamlined fendered tricycle?
And if any company had an electric horn before this one?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 28, 2015)

Very cool trike, wonder what's up with that right angle bracket on the back bone?


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Mark, trike has arrived now. The angle iron is a crude old repair where the bike frame snapped. Looks like the seat was loose and all the movement of the seat post caused the frame to break at that point. I've seen a number of kid's tricycles with crude repairs. I get the impression parents took broken trikes into the local garage when they broke and they were just welded up cheaply


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 3, 2015)

Congrats! Do you plan to repair/restore, repair leave original or leave as is?


----------

